# Am I Sitting On A Timebomb?



## drfad (28/11/10)

I made up a non-alcoholic batch of the Brewcraft Ginger beer yesterday and bottled a couple of hours later, storing in the garage as the coopers website says (as Brewcraft's instructions either suck or are non-existant) to leave to condition for a couple of weeks.

I checked the bottles this morning and they were rock hard (PET thank god!). Can I expect a sticky garage floor, because if so, I'll be very pissed off at Brewcraft!


----------



## bignath (28/11/10)

drfad said:


> I checked the bottles this morning and they were rock hard (PET thank god!). Can I expect a sticky garage floor, because if so, I'll be very pissed off...




Yeah sounds like your in for an interesting time....

What's the recipe mate?

bignath


----------



## drfad (28/11/10)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah sounds like your in for an interesting time....
> 
> What's the recipe mate?
> 
> bignath




Brewcraft kit minus the artificial sweetener, plus some ginger, cloves and cinnamon boiled up. The kit doesn't mention the ingredients...


----------



## ekul (28/11/10)

A mate of mine one made up the ginger beer as per the alco instructions (add kilo of sugar or whatever it is) but then bottled as per the non-alco instructions (straight away). Needless to say all of his botttles exploded.

How much sugar did you add?


----------



## bignath (28/11/10)

drfad,

i've got no idea on this one to be honest. 

I have however used the pet bottles (assuming your talking about the brown tallies) extensively like most of us on here have at some time. These bottles can take a surprising amount of pressure, but i'd be quite concerned if they were rock hard after such a short time. It's obviously producing some carbonation gasses and it's all gotta go somewhere.....


----------



## hirns (28/11/10)

drfad said:


> Brewcraft kit minus the artificial sweetener, *plus some ginger, cloves and cinnamon boiled up*. The kit doesn't mention the ingredients...




So we've got extra fermentables in there by the looks! I'm no expert on the suger content of straight ginger, but I'd guess the cloves and cinnamon would have sweet FA. 


Don't panic yet and wait for more experienced advice from the GB brewers.


The bottles can become pretty firm from normal priming and a good shake.

Worst case scenario, loosen the caps after several days(wait for the advice) and then re tighten



Hirns


----------



## clarkey7 (28/11/10)

How much priming sugar was mixed in to what volume ?

PB


----------



## drfad (28/11/10)

ekul said:


> A mate of mine one made up the ginger beer as per the alco instructions (add kilo of sugar or whatever it is) but then bottled as per the non-alco instructions (straight away). Needless to say all of his botttles exploded.
> 
> How much sugar did you add?




Didn't add any, just some carb drops (again as per instructions). I think I need to get them into the fridge asap. Just have to throw ou all the food in there first. That's bound to go down well
:blink:


----------



## Lodan (28/11/10)

Hi drfad,

I find that non-alco ginger beer carbs up a bit quicker than alco. You have all that active yeast just waiting to feed on your priming sugar so you're probably fine.

My only question is regarding the extra ginger, how much did you add?

Don't be too concerned, PET is less dangerous than glass and can withstand a fair bit of pressure
Lodan


----------



## drfad (28/11/10)

Lodan said:


> Hi drfad,
> 
> I find that non-alco ginger beer carbs up a bit quicker than alco. You have all that active yeast just waiting to feed on your priming sugar so you're probably fine.
> 
> ...




I added about two large knobs boiled for 30 mins with the cinnamon and cloves. I also used one of those large 2.4L juice bottles, which I let all the air out of becuse it was already blown up to a scary point. I also had a taste and wwas undewhelmed by the taste. Very weak.


----------



## hirns (28/11/10)

<_<


drfad said:


> Didn't add any, just some carb drops (again as per instructions). I think I need to get them into the fridge asap. Just have to throw ou all the food in there first. That's bound to go down well
> :blink:




Like I said ... Don't panic yet!! It will be a few minutes yet before they denonate... 10..9..8.. 

Seriously, if you've added no extra sugar you are probably safe. Worst case senario, put them outside covered for peace of mind (and worst case scenario the bottles may split.) Others will add comment soon well and truely before they go KABOOM!!! 


We are looking at another 5/7 days at least before anything if at all is likely to happen.  



Hirns


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/10)

have you ever chewed on raw ginger, sweet FA. Make some black tea with a few bits of ginger boiled in, you will soon realise that it has really FA sugar in it. As an aside, black tea with ginger is rather good for digestion


----------



## Brewtus (28/11/10)

If they are pet than gently unscrew one and let the excess gas out slowly and reseal it. If it is ok, do it to the rest.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/11/10)

Am I reading this correctly? You brewed it and bottled it on the same day? I'm not sure anything much will help you if thats the case...although try Brewtus' suggestion. If they are less than 24hrs old I'd pour them back into the fermenter and leave them for another week or two before bottling again. If you weren't using pet bottles I'd suggest you leave the house for 6 weeks.


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/10)

STEP 1: MIX

Ingredients 
* Can of Ginger Beer 
* Carbonation Drops 
* Water 

Method 
1. Mix the contents of the can in a fermenter with 2 litres of hot water.
2. Top up with water (about 17litres) to the 20 litre mark and mix.
3. Sprinkle the yeast over the surface and seal the fermenter.
4. After 2-3 hours stir the brew vigorously.
5. Add one carbonation drop per 375ml (two per 740ml-750ml) bottle then fill and seal.
6. Store for at least 3 weeks above 18&degC.
7. Chill before serving.


*STEP 2: BREW
Unlike normal brewing where fermentation occurs in a fermenting vessel, the fermentation process for non-alcoholic brewing occurs in the bottle. Once the brew has sat for 2-3 hours (to allow for hydration of the yeast) stir vigorously then bottle. Prime as described in the bottling step.*


STEP 3: BOTTLE
Bottles need to be primed so that fermentation (producing the gas in the bottle) can take place. We recommend the use of PET bottles or reusable glass bottles designed for storing beer. For information about kegging see the FAQ section. Add carbonation drops at the rate of 1 per 330ml/375ml bottle and 2 per 740ml/750ml bottle. Sugar or dextrose may be used at the rate of 8g per litre (approximately 6g of sugar to a level metric teaspoon). Store the bottles out of direct sunlight at 18&degC or above for at least 3 weeks while fermentation occurs. Bottles may be stored (conditioned) for long periods of time (3 months or more).


STEP 4: ENJOY
Swirl the brew inside the bottle to help produce consistant cloudiness then chill. Pour into a jug in the one motion leaving sediment behind in the bottle. An excellent refreshhing brew intended to be served ice-cold.


----------



## drfad (29/11/10)

Ok, have checked them today and they appear to have settled down somewhat. ie they haven't swelled up any more so it looks like I'll be ok.

Thanks to all who provided feedback!


----------



## drfad (9/12/10)

Update: 

One bottle seemed to leak out of the seal around the lid, but one had popped the base open and shot across the garage! I tried a couple and they are well and truly overcarbed. A little light on flavour but very dry - will work well with a little lemonade, or, with some mint and brown sugar muddled in the glass as I tried it last night.


----------



## furby83 (19/1/11)

when i bottle/store i put mine in one of those large plastic storage boxes. that way if they go BOOM it's contained. usually i put a towel in there to provide darkness & "padding".


----------



## DU99 (19/1/11)

mine are in glass and store in a plastic container(as above),try the reject shop cost about $9 for one holds 2 doz stubbies


----------

